# range finder question..



## Rbamerican (Jun 24, 2011)

I was just on a hunt, and I borrowed a guys Swarovski RF.. it was great, but it didn't calculate angles from elevation.. The thing is $1k.. too much for my taste.

I was thinking about the 
*Bushnell Elite 1600 ARC*

any thoughts or recommendations? I have been shooting w/ out a RF for a while, but man, it sure was nice to have one. Took all the guess work out


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

The Leopold is supposed to be BA, don't know about the angle cal. tho.. I don't use one...I don't or have no shot over 25yrds...WW


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

i love my leoupold rx750. it has angle cal for bow and gun and balistic cal for gun. lightweight and easy to use. Takes all the guess work out of it. 

my .02
brian


----------



## boatfeet (Jul 24, 2011)

i have heard the arc is gr8, i dont use ny finders i have rocks marked at different yardages, then compensate about one inch for every ten feet your in the air.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Bushnell is making me mad
I have been in the market for a new range finder and I have done alot of research on all types but never really got to use one with the ARC system. Well Monday I was watching the outdoors channel and got to watching a show on the ARC Scout 1000 and figured I would order one on-line from bushnell. After I placed my order I got a order number and it said my order will be processed within 12-24 hours and I would receive an email when my order was complete. Well at 24 hours I never received an email so I called and they told me that it would take 36-48 hours to keep checking online. Well at 48 hours still nothing so I called again and they told me that it could be as long as next wendsday before it could be processed. What makes me so mad is that I am working 12 of the 14 days before I get to go hunting and if everything went as thought I would have had it in plenty of time to take hunting on the 10th. 
I could/should have stoped by academy or bass pro shops on my way to the lease but thought that this was much easier and I would not have to go into the store with all my stuff in the back for someone to steal. Sorry for the long rant but it ****** me off. The bad thing is that they can't stop my order because it is still hung up in the system somewhere. What should I do.

I posted this on another bow site yesterday.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Seriously, you don't need a special range finder that figures the arc of an arrow. Just use a regular range finder to determine the distance and shoot.

Try setting a target out away from your stand, use a range finder to set it at a distance you are used to shooting and fire away.

TH


----------



## Txsdukhntr (Feb 25, 2010)

Get a Leupold RX-750..There Awesome and you can use it in Bow mode to get your distance at almost any angle..I believe you would be happy with it..


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> Seriously, you don't need a special range finder that figures the arc of an arrow. Just use a regular range finder to determine the distance and shoot.
> 
> Try setting a target out away from your stand, use a range finder to set it at a distance you are used to shooting and fire away.
> 
> TH


Seriously, I do. Not only do I want it to give me the angle and actual distance for bow hunting. It will give hold over for rifle shooting. Besides, it is my money and I can spend it how ever I want.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Well you know what they say about a fool and his money. 

I said you don't "need" it and you don't...you just want it and that's a good thing too. Keeps the stores up and running and selling stuff. 

TH


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

To be honest, i know all my distances at all my stands. What I use it most for is when I'm practicing. I want to set my pins at 20,30,40,50,60,70 yards. That way I know my markers at my stands. I can guess distance fairly well. Plus i want to start shooting long distance and want to use it for that.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I know I was just busting on ya. I use mine all the time but it's a plain range finder and doesn't give me the arc.

TH


----------



## Azle (Mar 16, 2006)

*Ponder this?*

I use mine all the timeLoupold 600, but when you go to a 3D target shoot they say live hunting situation and no range finders?? why is that, I use mine during live hunting....

Azle


----------

